# John the immerser



## apoint (Nov 20, 2011)

Luke 1:15
       For he shall be great in the sight of the Lord, and shall drink neither wine nor strong drink; and he will be filled with the Holy Ghost, even from his mothers womb. and many of the children of Israel shall he turn to the Lord their God.
And he shall go before Him in the spirit and power of Elias, to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children, and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just; to make ready a people prepared for the Lord...

       THE DAY OF THE LORD IS AT HAND


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 20, 2011)

apoint said:


> Luke 1:15
> For he shall be great in the sight of the Lord, and shall drink neither wine nor strong drink; and he will be filled with the Holy Ghost, even from his mothers womb. and many of the children of Israel shall he turn to the Lord their God.
> And he shall go before Him in the spirit and power of Elias, to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children, and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just; to make ready a people prepared for the Lord...
> 
> THE DAY OF THE LORD IS AT HAND



Malachi 4:5&6

Very, very powerful words. "In the spirit and power of Elias" is very interesting. I have always found it interesting how Jesus's mother and John's mother spoke to themselves about a baby in the womb ( John) and pregnancy to be ( Jesus). Theirs' were not ordinary conversations to us, but I wonder how ordinary it was to their culture or somehow similar to the colourful Arabic languages and expressions of today . Equally interesting is John's father was a Rabbi. I have always wondered if Elias was sort of a Patron Prophet to this group of people.

“How long will you go limping with two different opinions? If the Lord is God, follow him; but if Baal then follow him” (1st Kings, 18-21)


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 20, 2011)

edit, wrong thread


----------



## apoint (Nov 20, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Malachi 4:5&6
> 
> Very, very powerful words. "In the spirit and power of Elias" is very interesting. I have always found it interesting how Jesus's mother and John's mother spoke to themselves about a baby in the womb ( John) and pregnancy to be ( Jesus). Theirs' were not ordinary conversations to us, but I wonder how ordinary it was to their culture or somehow similar to the colourful Arabic languages and expressions of today . Equally interesting is John's father was a Rabbi. I have always wondered if Elias was sort of a Patron Prophet to this group of people.
> 
> “How long will you go limping with two different opinions? If the Lord is God, follow him; but if Baal then follow him” (1st Kings, 18-21)


========================================

 Powerful words indeed, coming from the Angel of the Lord.
  In their day the culture was consumed by the OT. So I imagine the 2 mothers would be overwhelmed by what was about to happen in their lives and not understanding the price their children would pay for the love of God and humanity.


----------

